# Instead of a heavily subjective rating system why doesn't Uber try this?



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

I think we all can agree the star rating system is a heavily flawed one as there is no uniformity to which stars are given(i.e. Some people give out snacks. Some people don't. Some people vibe better with certain drivers/riders than others. Some drivers have better cars than others. Riders/Drivers may or may not be having a bad day etc...) So to ensure a more accurate assessment of a driver's/rider's actual rating a short brief survey after each ride that asks the following questions would suffice. If the riders/drivers opt not to fill it out then automatically 5* are given to both parties. The drivers/riders should get 1 point or star for each question answered "yes".

Was the vehicle (interior and exterior) clean?

Was there any major or noticeable damage to the vehicle?

Was the vehicle the same as the actual pick up description?

Was the driver friendly and accommodating?

Was the overall ride safe and comfortable?


Likewise for the drivers the questions should be:


Was the rider prompt and on time?

Was the rider friendly and respectful towards your vehicle?

Did the rider ask you to make any additional stops?

Did the rider ask you to do anything unlawful?

Did you feel safe and comfortable with the rider?


There should also be a box added for any additional comments/complaints. What do you guys think?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

And you expect drunks to answer that long list of questions that need some cognizant capacity? you will still get a lot of NO answers to all!


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

I said if they opt out of filling out the survey the driver automatically gets 5*. My point being is if you're going to give someone a bad * rating you"ll have to go out of your way to do it. It's a simple survey that can be answered in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Just use a weighted average. If you get 45- 5*out of 50, the 5 that are less would not count as much. Then you could stop worring about some drunk ass MFer rating you low.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

That's a good idea with the survey, but I highly doubt that would be in ubers interest. That would loosen the already tight grip they have on the drivers.


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

I still think it should be thumbs up or thumbs down. They can average from that. The fewer options the better for us drivers.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Mrpushpop said:


> I still think it should be thumbs up or thumbs down. They can average from that. The fewer options the better for us drivers.


Youtube ditched the stars for thumbs up or down. And for good reason.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

A thumbs up/down would be much better. Its something people are very used to now. 

Youtube: thumbs up/down
Facebook: like/dislike
etc. etc.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

I dont know how to dislike on facebook. Id use that button 100 times a day, but its not there


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Seems like a good idea, except the uber clan would have to take more time putting it in motion. The thumbs up and down is a good idea,


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

I believe the star system is the best way for Uber to "keep the hoes on their toes"
They could easily go to a thumbs up thumbs down.
Uber is still selling this BullSh1t to the Investors "we're classy, everyone's private driver" "Look we have a slick app, all in black and dark grey, we're soooooo slick"

F them


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

You guys are completely missing the point here! A thumbs up thumbs down system would make it EASIER for some jackass to give you a bad rating no matter what actually happened that day/night. I think the message I'm trying to get across here is if a rider really had a problem with a driver they're going to actually take the survey and leave a complaint. Otherwise most people will ignore it as they have no real issues with the driver (outside of getting free water, and candy). Catch my drift? More drivers on the road for Uber = More money for Uber. Everybody wins!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

UberLo said:


> You guys are completely missing the point here! A thumbs up thumbs down system would make it EASIER for some jackass to give you a bad rating no matter what actually happened that day/night. I think the message I'm trying to get across here is if a rider really had a problem with a driver they're going to actually take the survey and leave a complaint. Otherwise most people will ignore it as they have no real issues with the driver (outside of getting free water, and candy). Catch my drift? More drivers on the road for Uber = More money for Uber. Everybody wins!


Ok, but what is the difference really?
Thumbs up= 5
Thumbs down 4-1

If you are not getting 5s, its skid row baby

Most reasonable people think a 4 is good


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

The subject idea is a good and fair one. Problem is uber's not a fair company. Their strategy toward drivers being : Threat of Bad Ratings = Fear = Submission.

Thumbs' up/down won't work either. We'd all get many thumbs down. Too many clowns thinking it's fun to throw somebody else under the bus.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> I believe the star system is the best way for Uber to "keep the hoes on their toes"


Where's my money ***** !!!
Slap !!!!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

The problem we have is the riders think 1=bad 2=poor 3=okay 4=good 5=excellent Riders rate us thinking that a 3 is good. So unless you can convince riders the it goes 5=okay 4=uh oh and 3=oh shit, then we are screwed because none of them are going to believe that a 4 hurts us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> The problem we have is the riders think 1=bad 2=poor 3=okay 4=good 5=excellent Riders rate us thinking that a 3 is good. So unless you can convince riders the it goes 5=okay 4=uh oh and 3=oh shit, then we are screwed because none of them are going to believe that a 4 hurts us.


Very well put.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mrpushpop said:


> I still think it should be thumbs up or thumbs down. They can average from that. The fewer options the better for us drivers.


yea a 50% chance is better then a 20% chance right?


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

UberLo said:


> I said if they opt out of filling out the survey the driver automatically gets 5*. My point being is if you're going to give someone a bad * rating you"ll have to go out of your way to do it. It's a simple survey that can be answered in less than 30 seconds.


How about an 800 number to call within 30 minutes to leave a detailed voice mail why your driver deserves less than 5 stars.. Let them slur there way out of that one! The opinion of a publicly intoxicated... Seriously? Or, just activate the f-ing I-phone cam to record what drivers go through 99.9 percent of the time..


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

yellow said:


> I dont know how to dislike on facebook. Id use that button 100 times a day, but its not there


You can have fun pushing 'like' and then 'unlike' in rapid succession.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

The 5 star system is fine on the user end, fast and efficient. Problem is on Uber's end. They should score us like Rich said: "1=bad 2=poor 3=okay 4=good 5=excellent"

But Uber seems to think anything less than 5 is FAIL.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

They need to do something. We had heavy surges for St Paddys Day Parade. Lots of surge+Lots of drunks=SHITTY RATINGS. Mine for the 30 days was 4.92 and is now 4.82
because my 1 day is a 4.1 right now and going to get worse when the drunks all wake up. My total will probably be below 4.8 for the 1st time ever after just one night.

Yea, Uber sure has a fair system.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

If uber required them to write their reviews in a essay like form that would make a difference. Imagine a drunk taking the time to write a well thought our review. Of course that would require the csrs to actually take the time to read them.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberLo said:


> You guys are completely missing the point here! A thumbs up thumbs down system would make it EASIER for some jackass to give you a bad rating no matter what actually happened that day/night. I think the message I'm trying to get across here is if a rider really had a problem with a driver they're going to actually take the survey and leave a complaint. Otherwise most people will ignore it as they have no real issues with the driver (outside of getting free water, and candy). Catch my drift? More drivers on the road for Uber = More money for Uber. Everybody wins!


 I agree, and I know put that thumbs up and own. My bad. I'm just glad our company doesn't have a rating system like ubers/lyfts. We do have survey option, which I think is good. It requires some thought and effort, which would be too much of cumbersome task for a drunk pax to handle.


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> The problem we have is the riders think 1=bad 2=poor 3=okay 4=good 5=excellent Riders rate us thinking that a 3 is good. So unless you can convince riders the it goes 5=okay 4=uh oh and 3=oh shit, then we are screwed because none of them are going to believe that a 4 hurts us.


My GF tried explaining to me the difference between averages and median... I still don't get it! Now thumbs up thumbs down - that I understand! So maybe a drunk rider may also understand?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

How about they do away with the 5 star rating system completely. Being rated by the competition, drunks, drug users, and every ****ing idiot that is having a bad day is STUPID. They are neither qualified to rate us for a job they have no skill in. Do you have any idea how many Riders that rate you have never even held a driver license, come from areas that do not even have City traffic and get to compare their skills of driving their family's farm tractor to our city driving? Even Uber employees that rate us do not/have not driven the City, and they get paid to give us ****ed up ratings. If I discover an Uber employee in my car, I will ask them to leave. Assholes can't even drive a car, never even applied for a driver's license or been driving for less than a year or two in the sticks and thinks he is qualified to rate anybody's driving. Most of the people in our cars are there for a reason. How many of them have had their license taken away or suspended because they don't know how to drive, and they get to rate us. HORSESHIT! We need to be rated by our peers, and if a problem exists then we need to receive corrective training from our peers to fix the problem. Instead Uber in all their wisdom thinks that their 5 stars without explanation of an issue is the way to rate their drivers. How about if we rate Travis Kalanick on ethics, integrity, and logic. How many 1 stars do you think that prick would get? Uber is going to succeed at giving all of us the "shaft" because we only care enough to ***** about it, but not enough to do anything about it.


----------

